# Recession



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

I was just wondering how the recession around the country is treating others, here in L.A. California where the whole state is running out of money and the day laborers are going home to Mexico or where ever they came from it feels like many of the contractors out there and if they have any jobs to bid are all bottom feeding taking the lowest bids, many of the sub's are lowering their prices to compete, but my prices haven't gone down on my consumables. I've been through recessions before, but this is the worst I've ever seen. I try to only do commercial tenant improvement, but many of the home builders are trying their hand at T.I. work thinking it's easier, they do find it's a different world with a whole new set of rules and problems, but still they take work from the qualified, funny how it is such a big market out there and it's dried up all at once, really makes me wonder what it will take for us to get out of this mess. Hopefully other will respond in a more positive way that will boost my moral and I won't have to resort to service & repair for a rip off plumber.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

If you filed income tax this year, expect California will start giving out I.O.U (I.Owe.You) tickets to delay tax $$refund$$ to you, and maybe some contractors' bills with the state also get delayed in their payments in few months ahead... (probably till in March-April) when Obama's stimulus money$ pouring in to save Arnold's azz out of his mess!! :whistling


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Not to worry, Plumberman.

I saw a program about CA a while back and you'll soon have a solar panel on your roof which will charge your plug-in car at night. The rest of the nation and world will be so impressed that we will want this know how as well and pay dearly to buy it from firms in your state.

One thing which I've always wondered is what it feels like to be governed by a man, Schwarzenegger, whose name means black... I'll let you figure out what the negger part means.

Is anyone even aware of this? I'm waiting for Thomas Whitehonkey to run for governor in North Dakota.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

cleveman said:


> Not to worry, Plumberman.
> 
> I saw a program about CA a while back and you'll soon have a solar panel on your roof which will charge your plug-in car at night. The rest of the nation and world will be so impressed that we will want this know how as well and pay dearly to buy it from firms in your state.
> 
> ...


It means black plowman.


----------



## rkaitz (Jan 27, 2009)

i am new to his site and am trying to start a new post or thread, but don't see a link to do so....any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Harrower to be exact, but that would be Schwarzeeggener, not Schwarzenegger. Some bastardization has occured, but I'm surprised he didn't have to modify his name to get to the position he is in.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

cleveman said:


> Harrower to be exact, but that would be Schwarzeeggener, not Schwarzenegger. Some bastardization has occured, but I'm surprised he didn't have to modify his name to get to the position he is in.


If *that's* all that surprises
you about it.......:laughing:


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

Schwarzeeggener or how ever you spell it as most probably should know doesn't have the power to do much, but the electric car part sounds pretty cool. We really got off topic and from what I see, some of, if not most things they say about plumbers look to be true, possibly too much PVC glue use does ruin brain cells. I'll stick to cast iron products.


----------



## jnstrawn (Feb 3, 2009)

*Recession?*

None here (Vicksburg, Ms) - more work than workers.


----------



## Hersheyplumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

here in ky it's stagnant at best. My biz has went from 100 houses to 50. That would be good if profit went up per house but I am doing these things at 3 year old prices. I've weathered it better than most but will be coming out with debt, which is ok by me since most guys have went out.


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

what do you guys get per fixtures out there?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> what do you guys get per fixtures out there?


I charge $40.00 per square, lmao


----------



## Hersheyplumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

ct plumber said:


> what do you guys get per fixtures out there?


 
right now I am getting $465 per opening with sewer,water service as opening each. These are 1500-2200 sqft 40' lot homes. So basically a 2 bath slab with standard tubs will be $5115. That includes elongated wc and deep ks, 50 gal electric. These are cheaper prices than 2 years ago.


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

$465 an opening, WOW. I quit doing residentual projects about 10+ years ago, at that time we were getting $800- 850.00 an opening with fixtures being extra. Where are we going? when I got into plumbing 23+ years ago we were compaired with doctors, now it looks like short order cooks might do better. We better learn how to protect our trade or it just won't be worth it anymore, unless we work day and night. This is the one good thing about unions, they keep the prices up there and the workers benefit, where it must be tough to own business. Somehow I must make it to retirement in about 10 years, hope social security is still there...


----------



## Hersheyplumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

21 years of residential new construction I've never ever seen or heard $800+ a hole here. But then again you can get into a brand new 1600sqft home for 140k. At $465 a hole we still turn $250-$300 an hour and shoot for $1000-$1500 a day, but there are 3 of us and we bust butt to get out of there. Those prices sound high but I bet thats just the diff between La and lex(ky). What does an average journeyman plumber get paid there working for a residential contractor? Here its about $16-$20


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

....


----------



## Hersheyplumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

strathd said:


> Plumbers compared to doctors ? Now thats a good analogy. LOL. Unions killed this country. Unions keeping the wages up ? Why did manufacturing leave ? You dont have a clue dude. Detroit autoworkers making 85k a year with no education, guess they're doctor equivalents too. THE PROBLEM: Unions sucked the life and the profits out of the companies. So you go Dr. plumber.


 
I agree unions keep costs high, worthless people dont deserve equal pay. I think a person should earn what they are worth, if a person is not happy with their pay, go work somewhere else, if it still isnt enough then go in biz for yourself.They(uaw) are the single entity that is killing the big three.


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

Hersheyplumbing said:


> 21 years of residential new construction I've never ever seen or heard $800+ a hole here. But then again you can get into a brand new 1600sqft home for 140k. At $465 a hole we still turn $250-$300 an hour and shoot for $1000-$1500 a day, but there are 3 of us and we bust butt to get out of there. Those prices sound high but I bet thats just the diff between La and lex(ky). What does an average journeyman plumber get paid there working for a residential contractor? Here its about $16-$20


In LA, California a plumber earns 25-40 hr. Union scale is about 58 with benifits, but a starter house is now low at 350k


----------



## Hersheyplumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

$350..whew! But thats cali I guess. 

My wife signs up for a house give-a-way hgtv is giving away everyday, she has big dreams of seeing cali. I admit, next to new york city, la is one place I would like to see.


----------



## deadjed (Dec 23, 2008)

plumber1a said:


> In LA, California a plumber earns 25-40 hr. Union scale is about 58 with benifits, but a starter house is now low at 350k


Wow, I thought a plumber in l.a. would make a bit more than that, hmm.


----------

